# Strikeforce: Jacare Souza vs Luke Rockhold



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

2 million on Souza. Tempted to go with Rockhold because of the odds though!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Whoa:



> Round 1 - Our championship bout is underway. Rockhold works low kicks but doesn't commit. He avoids a body kick from the champ. Souza shoots, but Rockhold fends it off. But he's tagged on the way, and Souza chases after him before clinching against the cage. Souza works him down to the mat. Rockhold remains in a seated position, and the pace slows. Souza finally lands some solid punches as Rockhold tries to improve his position. The punches keep coming, but Rockhold finally gets back up. Souza, though, quickly trips him back down. Rockhold works his way back up, but Souza clings to him, delivers knees to the body and then one to the kisser. Rockhold finally breaks free and resets. Rockhold works low kicks but eats a right. Rockhold works body kicks and then avoids Souza's lunging punches. Rockhold snaps off another nice low kick. He then tries a switch kivk that is blocked but unloads a quick flurry and continues the assault until Souza gets a needed takedown. Rockhold is quickly back up, and the round ends there. Rockhold finished strong, but Souza takes it on the MMAjunkie.com scorecard, 10-9.
> 
> Round 2 - Rockhold tries a spinning back kick but misses wide. Rockhold then chases after him with low and body kicks. Souza catches and stuns Rockhold with a straight right. Rockhold quickly recovers, but Souza swarms and delivers a barrage as they're clinched against the cage. He then pops him with a few elbow strikes. Souza checks a head kick and then another switch kick from Rockhold. Rockhold throws some straight punches and seems fully recovered now. Rockhold works some more low kicks and then pushes forward with a high kick. Souza checks it, clinches, and puts the challenger against the cage. Rockhold reverses and works knees to the thigh. Souza reverses and returns fire. They break and reset. They trade heavy blows, and Rockhold gets through a solid right. Souza checks a head kick, and Rockhold does the same. Souza partially lands an overhand right and whiffs on the next. Rockhold finishes the round with some nice lunging shots. It's closer, but Souza did the damage early to take the round, 10-9.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25171/strikeforce-barnett-vs-kharitonov-live-and-official-results.mma


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Freaking damning shit lost almost all my credits yet AGAIN


----------

